# jdm vg30et



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

hey guys im thinking of getting a new vg30 to start my mods on and i heard the jdm version of the vg30et had more power is this true? if so would it be hard to get it to pass smog and would it drop in with out modification? thanks


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

It's not worth getting an engine with probably no smog equipment for 5 extra horsepower..

That's what a new air filter is for


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

is it just five, i heard it was a bigger difference then that


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

how do people get jdm engines to pass smog anyway. ive heard of people with rb's in california that pass smog and everything


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

You have to get the smog stuff off of a engine that was meant for over here.. Yes it's bigger than 5 horsepower but not much.


----------



## MrFurious (Oct 30, 2005)

I got an idea... Get an air compressor, mount it in the trunk. Run some air hosing into the exhaust piping. Just have the compressor rigged to turn on when you turn on the car, and have it blowing air in the exhaust. That will get you past any smog test... :cheers:


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

that sounds crazy. do u think it would work


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

im sure it wouldn't work, and they would notice, not to mention it wouldn't change any of the readings except show an excess of O2, they would still see excess hydro-carbons, and what ever else the non-smog complient motors put out


----------



## dales86t (Nov 1, 2005)

i think you might want to be finding some more information before stating that japans engines have no anti polution gear on them. On all our imports (australia) they do have anti polution gear on them, and no they do not add this stuff when they arrive in australia. Why bother with an engine when you can get the whole car JDM spec 

They also run cat convertors, but most remove them like everyone here would like to do.

Hell in japan its against the law to do an engine swap!!!!


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

so wats the power difference


----------



## dales86t (Nov 1, 2005)

The power difference, i dont see an overall huge increase, im not sure if its in the tuning, but all of my engines are the same as you guys except cali, and my zed was bought in from japan. instead of getting a JDM engine, why not use your engine, and work it. that way you get to save money and have a fast car


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

JDM emissions are even more strict than ours, so that's not the real problem. The problem is, is that their smog equipment is different _visually_ than ours, and so won't pass the _visual_ inspection.


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

when i went to smog my car the guy didnt even check anything after it passed. so the emmissions are less and their more powerful?


----------



## OK85NA2T (Nov 4, 2005)

It has a little more power. It doesn't have enough power to warrant the cost over getting one in america. Once you start upgrading, you will override any gains that the JDM version gives. It's not special just because it's from another country.


----------

